# Paph Ho Chi Minh 2010



## Berrak (Apr 2, 2010)

My spring favourite - two more spikes are growing:rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, you have a lot of vietn. in the blooms!!! Must be a great plant, and you will surely post a pic of it  !!! cool pics!!! Jean


----------



## Berrak (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes Jean. I bought it on e-bay as a showplant for 20 euro 3 years ago.
Here is the hole plant. Now its time for dinner and a good wine.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 2, 2010)

very nice


----------



## callosum (Apr 2, 2010)

nice paph nice pot


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, another nice specimen plant! Great growing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 2, 2010)

Great plant! For some reason I cannot get mine to make more than one new growth each year, but it flowers like clockwork...


----------



## etex (Apr 2, 2010)

Great plant and bloom!!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 2, 2010)

The more I see others full plants, the more I think mine is not the real thing. Congrats on you well grown plant!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2010)

Will put on a great show for sure! 
Also, I really love the photo borders you are using.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2010)

3 spikes! Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2010)

Look at all those buds!


----------



## raymond (Apr 2, 2010)

nice wicht 3 spikes


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 3, 2010)

a great plant and a cool pot!!!! Jean

(hope the wine was ok )


----------



## GuRu (Apr 3, 2010)

Lovely speciment plant and 3 spikes that's awesome!
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Berthold (Apr 11, 2010)

My new babies P. Ho Chi Minh album, P. vietnamense album x P. delenatii album







Greetings from Germany to the forum members
Berthold


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Great plant Bertil. (nice albums too)


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:the new babies! Will look forward to seeing them bloom!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 13, 2010)

What beautiful leaves..  And flowers..


----------



## Berrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Forth month blooming with some breaks - now sike 4 and 5.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

Berthold said:


> My new babies P. Ho Chi Minh album, P. vietnamense album x P. delenatii album
> Berthold


Excellent purchase, good luck.


----------



## nikv (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice! Mine is in bloom now too. I'll see about posting photos of it soon.


----------



## papheteer (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow. 5 spikes! Amazing! How long did eAch flower last?


----------



## Berthold (Sep 30, 2011)

Berthold said:


> My new babies P. Ho Chi Minh album, P. vietnamense album x P. delenatii album
> 
> 
> 
> ...




17 month later, now in straight lava


----------



## poozcard (Sep 30, 2011)

wow
that's great blooming


----------



## cattmad (Sep 30, 2011)

great growing


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 30, 2011)

wow. what have you been feeding them?


----------



## Berthold (Oct 1, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> wow. what have you been feeding them?



water, CO2 and light


----------



## Roth (Oct 1, 2011)

toddybear said:


> The more I see others full plants, the more I think mine is not the real thing. Congrats on you well grown plant!



For this cross, I have seen two types of plants. The first one from Berrak came from a Kolkhoz-based nursery at the border with Austria... I saw many of this and Joyce Hasegawa, incredibly vigorous, strong plants, and flowers from good to excellent. It is as well the most common type of leaf.

I have seen as well in Austria HCM plants that looked like a delenatii for the leaf pattern...

The alba should be quite fun to see I think... though I think it is maybe not as eye catching as a normal one. Some bloomed already from an earlier cross, they were white indeed...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2011)

I need some more paphs!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice growing Berrak and thanks for the info Roth.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautifully grown.


----------



## Diogo (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful plant... amazing leaves.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2011)

Berthold said:


> 17 month later, now in straight lava


:drool::drool: OK that's it! I'm trying straight lava, got nothin' to lose!


----------



## Berthold (Jan 27, 2012)

Paphiopedilum *Ho Chi Minh album*

Full on target. Wing span 20 cm








remember 21 months ago


Berthold said:


> My new babies P. Ho Chi Minh album, P. vietnamense album x P. delenatii album
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2012)

You have to tell us more about your growing conditions, please.
That degree of plant growth in under 2 years is remarkable.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> You have to tell us more about your growing conditions, please.
> That degree of plant growth in under 2 years is remarkable.



I agree!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh album, vietnamese album! :sob:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2012)

Paphiopedilum delenatii album x vietnamense album

remember 21 months ago , windowsill , LS 13 cm


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2012)

Very impressive growing!!!! But the young birches grow quicker  !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Very impressive growing!!!! But the young birches grow quicker  !!! Jean


 Pull them, quick!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 28, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Pull them, quick!


No, never - it's an alba !!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 28, 2012)

GuRu said:


> No, never - it's an alba !!!




:sob::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

